# Need service manual for 05 Bruin 350



## wolf_36

Looked in the manual & map section but did'nt see one was wondering if some one might know where I could find one .


----------



## Grizzly08

http://www.tradebit.com/tagworld.php/bruin 6.99 USD. Heard this site is good.


----------



## gpinjason

how much different is the 350 from the 250? I would think they would be pretty similar... and there is a 250 manual in the M&M section..


----------



## phreebsd

Just give me a few and ill get you one


----------



## wolf_36

There not even close the 250 is 2X4 already downloaded it to see the 350 is 4X4. Got it worked out so thanks anyway .


----------

